
Ask HN: Why Reddit is still crashing? - tarikozket
Right now, if you would try to enter Reddit, it says &quot;all of our servers are busy right now&quot; and most of the times &quot;this page is temporarily in read-only mode due to heavy traffic&quot;.<p>Why is it still happening in 2017 after many successful examples like Facebook, Twitter etc.?
======
nostrademons
Reddit employee count [2015]: ~100

Twitter employee count: 3,583

Facebook employee count: 17,048

~~~
charsifood
WhatsApp engineer count[2015]: ~50

[https://www.wired.com/2015/09/whatsapp-serves-900-million-
us...](https://www.wired.com/2015/09/whatsapp-serves-900-million-
users-50-engineers/)

~~~
dmlittle
While true, accomplishing the scale that WhatsApp did with 50 employees is
significantly harder and more impressive than being able to serve the same
kind of traffic with 1,000 employees building the infrastructure to support
such feat.

------
stevenwu
Sort of related but not about the main site being down: search crashes way
more often than I expected it would for such a popular site. I read an AMA by
the CEO that said they're rolling out a new search by (the end of?) this
summer. Probably not enough resources to scale up as fast as they want to.

------
roystonvassey
Technical details aside, it could be because a high-impact news story is
running on Reddit (and isn't available elsewhere, neither on FB/Twitter or
mainstream news)

------
nabaraz
They have what 100 employees. That is not enough to run a 8 billion monthly
pageviews site.

The heavy traffic right now is probably due to #BuckinghamPalace

~~~
flukus
> #BuckinghamPalace

What's happening? Reddit is down.

~~~
detaro
presumably [http://www.news.com.au/entertainment/celebrity-
life/royals/q...](http://www.news.com.au/entertainment/celebrity-
life/royals/queen-elizabeths-entire-staff-called-to-highly-unusual-emergency-
meeting-at-buckingham-palace/news-story/f4713452396863eff2dc2a4dc7997215), at
least that's on the top of /r/all

